# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  تحميل برنامج تحديد مكان المتصل - فعال جدا

## شيبوب غزة

*Mobile Number Locator*       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## king a7med

معتقدش
 وبعدين المفروض ذكر اى جيل يدعم 
شكراااااااااا

----------


## lappolga

بارك الله فيك

----------


## barjali

فخاطر الصحراوي.........محسسسسسسسسسن

----------


## gsmchemaia

بارك الله فيك

----------


## تيتشر

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## salihmob

تمت  التجرية علي اكثر من ثلاثه اجيال 
ولم يثبت فعاليه البرنامج

----------


## bouazza4034

شكرا على المجهود لكن  رابط التحميل غير موجود

----------


## mohamed73

تم تعديل الرابط اخي

----------

